# NWTF Calls



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Jan 26, 2015)

havent posted anything in awhile. I wasn't going to post these till after the NWTF Convention, but since they are going in the working class competition I figured it wouldn't hurt. Thanks for looking. Waylon. 

First is Stabilzed and dyed Buckeye Burl, with African Blackwood insert with deer antler inlays. 


Second is Stabilized Flame Box Elder with a African Blackwood insert. 


In the Waterfowl Whistle category, I have entered this Stabilized Buckeye Burl, with a Cherry Burl cap.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

VERY VERY nice- Good luck!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 26, 2015)

Gorgeous, Waylon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Super nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 26, 2015)

They are all awesome looking !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow those are outstanding looking. Wishing you the best of luck.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 26, 2015)

All I can say is.....WOW! Those are gorgeous calls man, knocked that one out of the park

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ron Davis (Jan 27, 2015)

If those as good as they look you should do well!!! Good luck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Jan 27, 2015)

Dang, very impressive. Best of luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks guys!!! Appreciate the compliments and words of encouragement.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 27, 2015)

Good luck! 

That cherry burl accent on the whistle looks sweeeettt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice work Waylon. Best of luck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Stunning work really well balanced lines and wonderful wood combinations Waylon. Top Shelf work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

